# I got wrong stock boost reading



## chwwilliam (Jul 22, 2003)

hi, i just hook up my electronic boost gauge today, after i driving around, sometimes red line it. The peak boost i got is 0.46kg/cm2 which is equal to 6.54psi. Why is the boost is lower than the stock 7psi boost? is it mean that some where is leaking?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

crank up the boost to 10 or 12 and see if your engine holds it.


----------



## chwwilliam (Jul 22, 2003)

but i don't have a boost controller...do u have any idea with it?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Do you have the factory boost control installed or does the wastegate run straight off the hot pipe?

There is some variation in the stock boost level when you remove the factory boost control (black box with fluro green stripe). Anywhere around 7psi is about right. 
Which vacuum line did you install the gauge sensor too? Should have been the fuel pressure regulator line.


----------

